# I Heart Dairy Queen



## largenlovely (Jul 8, 2008)

a chicken basket w/fries, couple of slaw dogs and an oreo cookie blizzard... such variety...such yumminess...magnifique *kisses fingertips* hehe

so....i heart dairy queen


----------



## Tooz (Jul 8, 2008)

Sweet Shortbus Jesus I wish we had one that served food and not just ice cream.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 8, 2008)

oh no...a future without slaw dogs?? eek!!! 



Tooz said:


> Sweet Shortbus Jesus I wish we had one that served food and not just ice cream.


----------



## Carl1h (Jul 8, 2008)

After I got used to going to the local frozen custard places (Ted Drewes being the best example of one of these places), Dairy Queen soft serve just didn't have the same appeal anymore.

Of course I have never been known to turn down Dairy Queen soft serve, either. :eat1:


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 8, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Sweet Shortbus Jesus I wish we had one that served food and not just ice cream.



Me too!!!! Ours does ice cream, hot dogs and soft pretzels, but that's about it.

Not that I'm complaining about DQ ice cream. Mmmmm ... Pecan Mudslides, Peanut Buster Parfaits ... *happy sigh*

And now they've teamed up with the Girl Scouts and are using their Thin Mints in a Blizzard! I haven't had one yet. Has anyone else? Are they as good as I think they'll be?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 8, 2008)

Carl1h said:


> After I got used to going to the local frozen custard places (Ted Drewes being the best example of one of these places), Dairy Queen soft serve just didn't have the same appeal anymore.
> 
> Of course I have never been known to turn down Dairy Queen soft serve, either. :eat1:




I'm drooling over Ted Drewes. Oh how I miss the mint oreo concrete served upside down. I used to live only a few blocks from T.D. Now I'm 550 miles away.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 8, 2008)

it's the peanut buster parfaits ...oreo cookie blizzards...reeses peanut butter cup blizzards...and then the food in general...those are the things that keep me going back...I don't really do just plain ole icecream there *sigh* when i move up to the east coast and have to go without a DQ..i hope Brucey realizes the sacrifice i'll be making hehe



Carl1h said:


> After I got used to going to the local frozen custard places (Ted Drewes being the best example of one of these places), Dairy Queen soft serve just didn't have the same appeal anymore.
> 
> Of course I have never been known to turn down Dairy Queen soft serve, either. :eat1:


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 8, 2008)

man those peanut buster parfaits are freaking fabulous lol

i haven't tried the thin mint blizzard yet!!! i'm gonna have to get that one next.

I tried some Edy's icecream the other day that had the girl scouts thin mints in them and i was soooooo disappointed. I NEVER give icecream away and i actually had to give the entire carton to my gramma ...it tasted like what i would imagine diet icecream to taste like. I was so sad 



Ashlynne said:


> Me too!!!! Ours does ice cream, hot dogs and soft pretzels, but that's about it.
> 
> Not that I'm complaining about DQ ice cream. Mmmmm ... Pecan Mudslides, Peanut Buster Parfaits ... *happy sigh*
> 
> And now they've teamed up with the Girl Scouts and are using their Thin Mints in a Blizzard! I haven't had one yet. Has anyone else? Are they as good as I think they'll be?


----------



## Brandi (Jul 8, 2008)

My four year old calls Dairy Queen "the lips store" lmao

She loves their misty floats...so do I.


----------



## Carl1h (Jul 8, 2008)

Brandi said:


> My four year old calls Dairy Queen "the lips store" lmao
> 
> She loves their misty floats...so do I.



"the lips store" I love that!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 8, 2008)

I love a DQ blizzard I also would love to try the thin mint blizzard it looks yummy.:eat2: Now that we moved I don't have any DQs near me anymore, but there is a Dairy King near by, hmmmm I never knew the Queen had a husband I'll have to check him out.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 8, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> I also would love to try the thin mint blizzard it looks yummy.



Oh man, me too! I just saw the ad last night and I swear, it was like my jaw hit the floor.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 8, 2008)

Thin Mints are the culinary embodiment of pure, child-like joy. That being said, the mint blizzard MUST be great. I will try soooooooooon.

Now, as lnl said in the first post, the chicken basket is made of win. Gravy in a cup and a piece of toast? Yessir!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 8, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> ...when i move up to the east coast and have to go without a DQ..i hope Brucey realizes the sacrifice i'll be making hehe



Say what? we've got tons of DQs around here. He doesn't have them by him??


----------



## rainyday (Jul 8, 2008)

The last time I had a peanut buster parfait it seemed disappointingly smaller. Was I imagining it, or have they sized them down? Haven't been there yet this summer. I need to schedule a visit!


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

well i mean, since Tooz said that they don't sell actual food..just icecream. I will miss slaw dogs like craaaaaazy. 



SoVerySoft said:


> Say what? we've got tons of DQs around here. He doesn't have them by him??


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

last time i got one here a couple months ago it was still pretty big i thought. Maybe y'alls DQ is shortchanging folks!! oh no!! a DQ scandal lol



rainyday said:


> The last time I had a peanut buster parfait it seemed disappointingly smaller. Was I imagining it, or have they sized them down? Haven't been there yet this summer. I need to schedule a visit!


----------



## furious styles (Jul 9, 2008)

mmm yeah, i might as well constantly have a reese's peanut butter cup blizzard administered intravenously.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 9, 2008)

diary queen!!!
the thing about DQ is that they do exist in washington, but there aren't any in seattle proper (well i think there might be one of the DQ mall kiosks that only serves blizzards but that doesn't count). 
meaning that for a seattlite, the only time you go to one is when you're out of town for some reason, which means that DQ times are special vacation adventure times! so all of my associations with this place are fun and happy road trip/camping trip memories. 

plus their chicken sammies are _chronic_. mmm.

god great, now i need to find someone to take an hour and a half bus ride with me to the nearest DQ.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

hahaha i hate it when someone does that to me...and now i'm doing it to someone else...it's a vicious cycle hehe



elle camino said:


> god great, now i need to find someone to take an hour and a half bus ride with me to the nearest DQ.


----------



## jamie (Jul 9, 2008)

See... I go there mostly for breakfast...big big fan of the sausage biscuit twin pack. And the tropical blizzard...and the georgia pecan mud pie blizzard...and the thing I get most excited about every year...the pumpkin pie blizzard with the nutmeg on top....*sigh*


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

wait...what?!?! y'all gotta DQ that serves breakfast? man...ours is behind the times lol. 

though..as far as breakfast goes...i'm with Hardees all the way ...but that's another thread altogether...the I Heart Hardees Thread lol



jamie said:


> See... I go there mostly for breakfast...big big fan of the sausage biscuit twin pack.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 9, 2008)

I totally agree, we only have the ice cream ones by me 



Tooz said:


> Sweet Shortbus Jesus I wish we had one that served food and not just ice cream.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 9, 2008)

Lemon-lime Mr. Misty's (or Arctic Rushes which I still refuse to call them) and Heath Bar blizzards w/ chocolate ice cream are my vices.


----------



## JayInBuff (Jul 9, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Sweet Shortbus Jesus I wish we had one that served food and not just ice cream.



There is a Dairy Queen Grill and Chill that just opened on Transit Rd. in front of the Regal movie theater in Lancaster.

And your other two wishes are?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 9, 2008)

why does the food at places that serve ice cream always taste so good? It's like a law (DQ, friendly's...) I love me a brazier burger or chicken basket.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 9, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> why does the food at places that serve ice cream always taste so good? It's like a law (DQ, friendly's...) I love me a brazier burger or chicken basket.



I know what you mean, there is a little roadside ice cream stand here that serves soft serve custard type ice cream that is soooooo good. They also have the BEST grilled cheeseburgers 
I have ever had and their fries are great too. I loved the burgers so much I never got around to trying anything else they make but my Mom ordered their BBQ and raved on it. Hmmmm there must be some connection between ice cream and great food.:eat2::eat1:


----------



## Isa (Jul 9, 2008)

I love DQ's ice cream above all others. There is nothing like driving away from the window with a large cone trying to lick it up before the dripping starts. The Dude sandwich and steak finger basket are tops as well. Sadly there are not that many of them around certain areas of Houston any longer but thankfully one still stands near my dog's vet. Anytime we visit, we stop.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 9, 2008)

Awwww man! You Americans get all the good stuff!!! *hmmmpphhh* *sulks*


----------



## Isa (Jul 9, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Awwww man! You Americans get all the good stuff!!! *hmmmpphhh* *sulks*



Oh girl is it ever good. If you ever come across the pond make sure to look up a DQ.


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Jul 10, 2008)

Just yesterday on my way to work I hit a DQ drive-through and got Buster Bar, hadn't had one in years. The friggin thing was a Sherman tank of ice cream, fudge and peanuts on a stick, all covered in chocolate. I had to eat it fast cause it was about 95 degrees and uber-humid, but man did it taste good.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 10, 2008)

wellllllllll i know what's for lunch again tomorrow lol

i hope i remember to try the thin mint blizzard this time....but it's gonna be hard not getting the peanut buster parfait too...


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 10, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> wellllllllll i know what's for lunch again tomorrow lol
> 
> i hope i remember to try the thin mint blizzard this time....but it's gonna be hard not getting the peanut buster parfait too...



Um ...... get one of each????


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 10, 2008)

I miss DQ like you wouldn't believe -- the closest one to Oklahoma City is in Chickasha, which I believe is about 45 minutes away.

I think I'm gonna have to grab my best friend and take a little trip.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 10, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> well i mean, since Tooz said that they don't sell actual food..just icecream. I will miss slaw dogs like craaaaaazy.



Well, the ones here don't. When I lived on Cape Cod, there was one in Orleans, but it eventually went out of business. The last time I've had food at a DQ was in Athens, Ohio.

I was really just speaking for Buffalo and the Buffalo area.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

I have never been to a DQ.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 10, 2008)

JayInBuff said:


> There is a Dairy Queen Grill and Chill that just opened on Transit Rd. in front of the Regal movie theater in Lancaster.
> 
> And your other two wishes are?



Hell yes. I'll make sure to hit it up before I vacate the area!


----------



## Tooz (Jul 10, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Hell yes. I'll make sure to hit it up before I vacate the area!



And by "before I vacate the area", I mean I am going TONIGHT and chowin' the hell down.


----------



## SparkGirl (Jul 10, 2008)

I passed a DQ a couple of weeks ago at the Cape, so they're still going strong there, yay!! 

I have one in my city and they have a whole new menu, lots of different things, like shrimp baskets. I'm still amazed that my 5 year old nephew can kick my butt by eating more than me with his lunch and a big brownie sundae too!!!

In my area of New England, they have both kinds of DQ's, the kind that sell food, and the kind that sell just ice cream. I think it depends on the owners.



Tooz said:


> Well, the ones here don't. When I lived on Cape Cod, there was one in Orleans, but it eventually went out of business. The last time I've had food at a DQ was in Athens, Ohio.
> 
> I was really just speaking for Buffalo and the Buffalo area.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 10, 2008)

SparkGirl said:


> I passed a DQ a couple of weeks ago at the Cape, so they're still going strong there, yay!!
> 
> I have one in my city and they have a whole new menu, lots of different things, like shrimp baskets. I'm still amazed that my 5 year old nephew can kick my butt by eating more than me with his lunch and a big brownie sundae too!!!
> 
> In my area of New England, they have both kinds of DQ's, the kind that sell food, and the kind that sell just ice cream. I think it depends on the owners.



Well, yeah, DQ IS on Cape still, but I think it's primarily ice cream. I know the one in Falmouth is, anyway. There's one in Hyannis that I'm not sure about.


Just went to the Grill and Chill here. My mom got the chili cheese dogs, which were not warm enough  but the chicken strip basket I got was the shiz. So GOOD. Ahhhhh. Also, thin mint blizzard.:wubu:


----------



## SparkGirl (Jul 10, 2008)

_*The one that I passed was in Yarmouth, and it was the kind that you can walk into....so it could be one with food (in my experience in my area the ones that only have ice cream are more like stands, you can't walk inside.) Now I wish I had stopped in there!!! Darn*_ :doh:



Tooz said:


> Well, yeah, DQ IS on Cape still, but I think it's primarily ice cream. I know the one in Falmouth is, anyway. There's one in Hyannis that I'm not sure about.
> 
> 
> Just went to the Grill and Chill here. My mom got the chili cheese dogs, which were not warm enough  but the chicken strip basket I got was the shiz. So GOOD. Ahhhhh. Also, thin mint blizzard.:wubu:


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 10, 2008)

I've never been to Dairy Queen, but I'm not a huge fan of soft serve ice cream. We have quite a few places here that are small, family owned places with home made ice cream, I;d take it over squeezed out soft serve any day!


----------



## Tooz (Jul 10, 2008)

SparkGirl said:


> _*The one that I passed was in Yarmouth, and it was the kind that you can walk into....so it could be one with food (in my experience in my area the ones that only have ice cream are more like stands, you can't walk inside.) Now I wish I had stopped in there!!! Darn*_ :doh:



Well, the one in Hyannis (right by a rotary) you can go in as well, but they don't have the full menu. I think they had hot dogs, but no chicken and burgers...


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 10, 2008)

I too love DQ. We often stop for dipped cones on the way home from swimming. It's really hot these days and ice cream is nice.
I love the peanut buster parfait too. 
I really want to try a waffle bowl sundae


----------



## Tooz (Jul 10, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I really want to try a waffle bowl sundae



The one I had wasn't that great. The waffle bowl was a little stale. :\


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 10, 2008)

Now that just sucks! Maybe i'll stick with the tried and true things i know i love


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 10, 2008)

I usually go to the one in Natick, but I'll be going down to the Cape for vacation a week from tomorrow.....hopefully the ones talked about on here will be good.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 14, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> I love a DQ blizzard ......but there is a Dairy King near by, hmmmm I never knew the Queen had a husband I'll have to check him out.



SAS, you are too funny 

:kiss2:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry for the thread necro, but I had to post about this - has anyone else tried this month's Blizzard of the Month, the Pecan Pie Blizzard? DEAR LORD this thing is amazing. :smitten:


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 20, 2010)

2 year anniversary of this thread. I'm taking my girl to DQ


----------



## KuroBara (Jul 20, 2010)

Tooz said:


> Sweet Shortbus Jesus I wish we had one that served food and not just ice cream.




I wish we had one at ALL! There was on literally on the outskirts of my city, but I don't think it's open anymore.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 22, 2010)

I wish the DQ in my town had better food. It tends to be stale and greasy here. Especially once it starts to cool off and gets that nasty stale congealed stick to the roof of your mouth heavy greasy effect. But only the burgers, fries, and breaded stuff are like that. The tacos are good. I'll eat at DQ just for the tacos. And the ice cream is great too. Last night my husband brought home a pecan pie blizzard for us to try. OMG that was SO good! It tasted a lot like butter pecan ice cream to me. Toasted pecan pieces (that may have been candied) with bits of crust (that tasted a bit like sugar cookie). I am definitely making a point to have another while it's on the menu. I'm usually a fan of the good old classic dipped cone, but this blizzard was awesome!

Tracy


----------



## BBW_Blondie (Jul 28, 2010)

I have very fond memories of DQ. Growing up, DQ was the only "restaurant" in town. I think of chocolate dipped cones and vanilla cokes after Friday night football games. You had to leave the stadium 15 mins before the game was over so you could find parking at the DQ. No folks, this wasn't 50 years ago...try 15. One of the "perks" of living in a Texas small town!

BTW...I am LOVING that it's DQ's anniversary and they have about 25 Blizzard flavors on the menu right now!


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 28, 2010)

" BTW...I am LOVING that it's DQ's anniversary and they have about 25 Blizzard flavors on the menu right now! "

Not all of them do...

Last weekend my husband and I were out for a drive and wanted to split one of the new pecan pie blizzards. We were closer to the DQ in the next town over, so we went there. No pecan pie blizzard for us. They only had six flavors on the menu at that DQ location, just the basics. 

We had a cookie dough blizzard, which was good, but wow it sucked that their menu was so limited. And it's an actual free-standing DQ with dining room too. 

Crazy.

But a couple more towns down the highway there is a big fancy "DQ Restaurant" that for all I can tell has a larger dining room with a glass enclosed fireplace and nicer wood tables and chairs. Menu seems pretty much the same for a DQ. 

I'm not going back to the one the next town over though. Screw them and their freaking six flavors of blizzards. I'll hold out until I'm in my own town or in one that has a real DQ. 

Tracy


----------



## Jes (Aug 4, 2010)

Peanut
Buster
Parfait


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Aug 4, 2010)

Here's even reason to go to DQ! Tomorrow 8/5 is Miracle Treat Day and $1 from each blizzard goes to Children's Miracle Network Hospital.

http://www.miracletreatday.com/


----------

